# Mille miglia



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Per fare il bacio che oggi era nell'aria
quelli non bastano di tutta una vita.

Voci del dopocorsa, di furore
sul danno e sulla sorte.
Un malumore sfiora la città
per Orlando impigliato a mezza strada
e alla finestra invano
ancor giovane d'anni e bella ancora
Angelica si fa.
Voci di dopo la corsa, voci amare:
si portano un'onda di rimorso
a brani una futile passione.
Folta di nuvole chiare
viene una bella sera e mi bacia
avvinta a me con fresco di colline.

Ma nulla senza amore è l'aria pura
l'amore è nulla senza la gioventù.
*

Vittorio Sereni


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Grazie al Conte per avermi fatto conoscere questa poesia e questo autore: splendidi!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Grazie a te per averla condivisa!
La vedo bene su una musica di Paolo Conte, che ne dici?


----------

